# Juiced 2 HIN won't start, please help



## danielgrt (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi,

i'm new here, i came by recomendation of a friend.

i bought Juiced 2 HIN last week, and never got it to run, i've been looking for solutions everywhere and didn't find anything that solve my problem.

When i try to run the game it shows black screen as if game was opening, but after 30 seconds more less game crashes and it shows error message saying that Juiced 2 stopped working. I always get this message, i've tried reinstalling the game like 5 times, updating drivers, updating Direct X, running it at minimun resolution, without audio, on all compability modes, etc and it keeps displaying error message.

If some can PLEASE tell me how to solve this as i really want to play the game it will be really appreciated.

My computers specs:

Acer Aspire 3050
Windows Vista Home Basic SP1
AMD Sempron 3500
2.5 GB RAM
ATi X1100 256 MB

Thanks,
Daniel.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

its possible because you dont meet minimal requirements.


MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:
Microsoft® Windows® XP (SP 2) / Microsoft® Windows® Vista
Processor type : Intel Pentium 4 3.0 Ghz / AMD X2 4200+
1 GB RAM
6 GB available hard drive space
256 MB DirectX® 9.0 compatible card / nVIDIA® GeForce™ 6600 / ATI Radeon® X1300
100% DirectX® 9.0 compatible sound card


----------



## danielgrt (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah, i also thought it will be that, but i've ran games that i didn't met the minimal requirements before and they worked, lagging but they work.. i thought that will also happen with Juiced 2 instead of not even open the game.

Any other idea?

Thanks.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Juiced 2 is one of the games that they call them Candy 
it's a game that needs a very high PC to run it
and you are using a Laptop right? so the X1100 is an integrated card
that's why the game is crashing cause these cards are not supported by the game
I tried one to play the game on a Gefoce 7100 GS and it ran but it was a slide show
sorry for the bad news but if you need to play the game, you need to get yourself a gaming PC...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah i wasnt totally upto date on juiced,but i had a feeling it was lack of hardware.


----------



## danielgrt (Mar 7, 2009)

damn, i have another that runs it without problems but i wanted to have it on laptop to play at the university, anyways i'll have to play it only on the other one.

Thank you very much for the help guys!


----------

